# What Meat Grinder should I get?!?!?!?!?!



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

So getting my supplies together (or at least in my mind) of what I need. Found some good deals on freezers on Craigslist. I'm interested in opinions on what kind of grinder I should purchase: Brand, size, location to purchase. I plan on having large chunks of meat to feed, but figured I could make use of smaller chunks that would normally be swallowed whole, by grinding them up and making patties or blocks and feeding those frozen. Also figured I would grind the majority of my organs and do the same thing. Would also making feeding easier on someone else if I were out of town. So I probably will be using it alot - is what I'm getting at. So not looking for something too small and too cheap. ~150.00 will probably be my budget, may go higher if it is worth it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I wouldnt get any grinder. Feed hunks as they come, you can always freeze solid to keep from gulping, but of course there is no guarantee that you will even have a gulper!:wink:

I really wouldnt suggest it at all.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Why do you need a grinder just out of curiosity? I wouldn't grind the food unless you have a stubborn cat on your hands, or a toothless animal (but even they can nom nom on meat and bones). Save your money for some good meat or a freezer!!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I wouldn't bother grinding either, you can bag up meals and just have people dump them out if you are gone but grinding is not recommended since it can add more bacteria, my dogs eat hunks whole all the time, doesn't hurt them any, if they are too big I'll chop them up for my gulper so she doesn't choke but mostly because my b/f is convinced she will die everytime she horks some back up after eating too fast. I know a lot of cat people like the Tasin brand though.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I would not get a grinder. 

For things I needed to "grind" I used a food processor. Those were only for Sprockets organ cubes. He actually eats it frozen now!


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

I want a grinder for the reasons a mentioned above. But also I plan on making the most of my storage by putting meat in containers and grinding organs to fit within containers, or grinding small chunks and organs together for a pretty much complete meal. I'm not just feeding 1 dog, I have 6 German Shepherds and 2 beagles. All different weights, all different needs. Some will need 4% some 2%. The more precise I can keep my stuff the easier it will be to keep track of everybody's needs. (I know it’s a lot of work, but I don't have a job and don't have a problem with a little extra work) I plan on having 8oz ground organ containers and meat containers or just frozen chunks, 1 pound and 2 pound meat containers - these larger containers may or may not have ground organs mixed in and also may be large chunks or ground. I need to make portioning as easy as possible. Carmen needs about 1 and a half pounds, Zeus will need 4 and a half. It will be easier with different container for both storage and feeding. If I store portions in reusable plastic containers, I can set them out for 5 minutes and just slip the whole portion out for ground, or for large chunks allow more thawing time. Maybe I should ask this question in the BARF section, I thought a lot of Raw people used grinders.

Also wanted to add, it would be hard on a small food processor to grind a whole cows organs or multiple deer's organ or 30 chickens organs.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

If you really need a meat grinder... buy the Tasin-108.

I have one because Sam can't rip and chew bones like my big boys... so i grind some of his food.
This grinder can grind turkey necks, Chicken Carcasses (cut up into section to fit in the neck of the grinder), does beef heart, organs.. chicken feet.... you name it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If you can find one used or can spring for it, check out the Weston grinders. They are one of the few that are guaranteed even when grinding bones. The other ones void the warranty when you grind bones. I have a Weston #22 that I got on Amazon through Buy.com the cheapest. It was expensive but it will last me forever. I can chunk whole turkey drumsticks in there if I want to and it just gobbles them up (haha). Everything is stainless steel so you can put it all in the dishwasher, and there are no plastic parts to break.

The down side, the thing is massive and very heavy. As far as bacteria, I've never considered it a problem. Dogs eat day old meat and road kill in the wild so they can handle a lot. I've never encountered any bacteria problem with ground food, human or dog. I grind and freeze immediately. And they get plenty of raw meaty bones for their teeth in addition to any ground they may get. I used to grind all the time for my old girl who had no teeth so they got it a lot more back then. 

Once you get a grinder you can also use it for human food too, although I haven't made burgers or sausage yet (I keep saying I will).


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have bought 2 different kinds, it was more of a hassle to grind the bones and such...it kept jamming even the ones with reverse..it required more cleaning of skin and it was a nightmare and much more work.... I thought it would be tough feeding a multi dog house without it and one of my elder bulls was a gulper.....I cut up whole chickens like 4 or 5 put in a large Tupperware container (this is my bone in meal) then I have several other containers with the boneless meats cut up. feeding time I line up their bowls get out my scale and weigh each ones food out to what their needs are....If I have to have someone else feed them I have Ziploc baggies made up with each one of their portions and name on the bag.


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you. I plan on grinding and freezing immediately too. I don’t plan on grinding bones, at least not yet. My oldest is 6. But still plan on grinding a lot because I will be dealing with a lot of deer and hopefully whole cows at a time. Size will be alright. We have a hunting lodge with lots of space. I plan for that to be my dog food making factory – so to speak, lol. I’ll check out that brand. Thanks again.

Wanted to add: I'm not too concerned about bacteria. I'll keep my stuff cleaned, but my dogs have ate stinking rotten meat before and never had adverse affect. I've never been over cautious over what my dog consume unless its something that could poison them.


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> If you really need a meat grinder... buy the Tasin-108.
> 
> I have one because Sam can't rip and chew bones like my big boys... so i grind some of his food.
> This grinder can grind turkey necks, Chicken Carcasses (cut up into section to fit in the neck of the grinder), does beef heart, organs.. chicken feet.... you name it.


I research this one and the weston brand. I think the Tasin-108 will be the one for me both in price, size, and power. Thank so much


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I spent money on a grinder a couple of years ago, well it collects dust except when I grind my own meat for burgers lol


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

The best meat grinders I have found ,,,,,,, my 3 90 pound dogs !!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, just a question. You are going to feed your dogs bone in meat that they can chew for dental health? Is that what I get out of your not needing a grinder for bone. Once you start doing that you will really see how easy it is and realize that you don't need to really do all that grinding.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lolita117 said:


> I want a grinder for the reasons a mentioned above. But also I plan on making the most of my storage by putting meat in containers and grinding organs to fit within containers, or grinding small chunks and organs together for a pretty much complete meal. I'm not just feeding 1 dog, I have 6 German Shepherds and 2 beagles. All different weights, all different needs. Some will need 4% some 2%. The more precise I can keep my stuff the easier it will be to keep track of everybody's needs. (I know it’s a lot of work, but I don't have a job and don't have a problem with a little extra work) I plan on having 8oz ground organ containers and meat containers or just frozen chunks, 1 pound and 2 pound meat containers - these larger containers may or may not have ground organs mixed in and also may be large chunks or ground. I need to make portioning as easy as possible. Carmen needs about 1 and a half pounds, Zeus will need 4 and a half. It will be easier with different container for both storage and feeding. If I store portions in reusable plastic containers, I can set them out for 5 minutes and just slip the whole portion out for ground, or for large chunks allow more thawing time. Maybe I should ask this question in the BARF section, I thought a lot of Raw people used grinders.
> 
> Also wanted to add, it would be hard on a small food processor to grind a whole cows organs or multiple deer's organ or 30 chickens organs.


I still wouldn't use a grinder. You are giving yourself tons of extra work, and your dogs are losing benefits of ripping and tearing meat. If chunks are too big for a container, then cut them in sizes to fit.

Each of mine has a different amount to be fed, even though they are close in size for various reasons and I have never ground anything. 

It can be easy to "overthink" feeding and make a bigger deal out of it than what it really is. It doesn't get much easier than just feeding chunks of meat, bones and organs.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the tyson one. Its a great grinder. I have had it since 2000 and it still kicks butt. However I heard they are not made this well anymore and that there is an identical fake out there. So be warry of them. I grind for my cats. If you dont need to then I would just use that money to buy a chest freezer, its the same cost more or less. A nice chest freezer would probably be cheaper. 

I do want a new grinder so I can do more harder bones-faster. The one I want is around 800$.


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

I might not get a grinder. At least not yet. I'm getting an upright freezer and frig with bottom drawer freezer before I do anything. But I might just wait to get a grinder. And then that way I can see if I truly need one or not. Thanks so much anyways.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lolita117 said:


> I might not get a grinder. At least not yet. I'm getting an upright freezer and frig with bottom drawer freezer before I do anything. But I might just wait to get a grinder. And then that way I can see if I truly need one or not. Thanks so much anyways.


Personally I think that is a much better idea!:wink:

Aside from the need for one in the first couple weeks with puppies(and then only if you KNOW its going to save you money) or if you had some really picky cats I cant see spending the money on one. 


Good luck with going raw, cant wait to hear updates on your pack!!:thumb:


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Personally I think that is a much better idea!:wink:
> 
> Aside from the need for one in the first couple weeks with puppies(and then only if you KNOW its going to save you money) or if you had some really picky cats I cant see spending the money on one.
> 
> ...


I do breed German Shepherds. I have a litter right now, but since I have't made the switch yet, they are eating kibble. So it might be something that by the time i have my next litter I might need to invest in one. But that might be as far as 2 years from now. But thanks for the advice. I can't wait to get started either!!


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, do you compete with your dogs at all?


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you compete with your dogs at all?


None of my adult dogs have went through any kind of training. In my signature picture the two on either side of the center dog: I was going to try and do Schutzhund with them, but wasn't able to find a trainer and when we got them we were in the middle of building the house we currently live in. Before long they weren't puppies anymore. I just got a solid black GSD, she is now 17 weeks old. I'm going to a Schutzhund club this Saturday to check them out. If they allow me to become a part of their club, I will start training her, and hopefully train all future puppies I get. I attached some pictures. She has an amazing pedigree with lots of Schutzhund titles.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lolita117 said:


> I do breed German Shepherds. I have a litter right now, but since I have't made the switch yet, they are eating kibble. So it might be something that by the time i have my next litter I might need to invest in one. But that might be as far as 2 years from now. But thanks for the advice. I can't wait to get started either!!


I figured you did breed. And with that in mind I would suggest, HIGHLY suggest, reading up on posts by Liz(that is screen name) on here. She is AMAZING, just AMAZING!:smile: She has many posts about raising raw litters(for when your there again) and is always more then willing to help out. You can also PM her, it might take a couple weeks for her to reply, but with her knowledge you will NEVER regret the wait!!:thumb:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks to reply?  :jaw:Not hardly, maybe a couple of days. 

Your shepherds are lovely. We raise collies and shelties.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> A couple of weeks to reply?  :jaw:Not hardly, maybe a couple of days.
> 
> Your shepherds are lovely. We raise collies and shelties.


LOL LOL:rofl:

Well I didnt know how fast you were for all people, I just hoped you were only speedy for me...ya know cause Im special and all!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Super speedy for you!


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

Liz said:


> A couple of weeks to reply?  :jaw:Not hardly, maybe a couple of days.
> 
> Your shepherds are lovely. We raise collies and shelties.


Thank you. I'm definitely going to be a regular on here. Last least until I get started. Currently, I'm addicted :biggrin: 
will definitely hit you up before I have my next litter or sooner


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a grinder for puppies. I went on EBay and paid about $80.00. It has been going strong for almost three years. It can do all chicken parts, turkey necks (as long as they fit in the chute) and any meat. I really wouldn't pay too much. I have ground about 150-200 pounds on some days and it did great. Puppies here eat ground for about two weeks so I don't need it a lot. The only other time it is used is if someone needs medicine or supplements for illness.


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

Liz said:


> I have a grinder for puppies. I went on EBay and paid about $80.00. It has been going strong for almost three years. It can do all chicken parts, turkey necks (as long as they fit in the chute) and any meat. I really wouldn't pay too much. I have ground about 150-200 pounds on some days and it did great. Puppies here eat ground for about two weeks so I don't need it a lot. The only other time it is used is if someone needs medicine or supplements for illness.


I scoped out Ebay and had been scooping LSN and Craigslist. So when the time comes to buy one, I'll be on the hunt. Do you feed bones as early as their first feedings? This current litter was 11 strong (I know huge - she actually had 13 but 2 died during delivery :frown: ).Anyways, because her litter was so much bigger I started the puppies on the usually soaked kibble with some milk replacer powder at 3 weeks instead of at 4 like I always had before. 
Don't want to many questions but how do you deal with people who don't want to feed raw? Do you also give the puppies kibble any so their stomachs will be some what used to it?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Lolita117 said:


> I scoped out Ebay and had been scooping LSN and Craigslist. So when the time comes to buy one, I'll be on the hunt. Do you feed bones as early as their first feedings? This current litter was 11 strong (I know huge - she actually had 13 but 2 died during delivery :frown: ).Anyways, because her litter was so much bigger I started the puppies on the usually soaked kibble with some milk replacer powder at 3 weeks instead of at 4 like I always had before.
> 
> Mine start ground chicken with meat, bone and organ at about 3 1/2 weeks because that is when they start trying to steal mom's food and I have noticed her offering her food to them at this age. They start with two small meals and then work up. We add lung and fish in the next week or so and generally 8-9 weeks olds can eat any protein.
> 
> ...


 No i will not feed kibble. When I started raw I was more lenient and gave a list of approved kibble, pre made raw, and canned food if they chose against raw, now I am more demanding and with very few exceptions all my pups go and will continue to go to raw feeding, non vaccinating homes. I have two families with physically compromised members who feed a high quality kibble with some raw for their teeth maintenance - these are their service dogs. 

These pups have had no problems going to a high quality, grain free kibble.


----------

